# Chances of Getting Into King Edward Medical College



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

I just finished high school in Canada and i want to get into King Edward Medical School in lahore. i haven't got my equivalence certificate yet but what do u guyz think my chances are of getting into King Edward Self Finance Scheme. my marks were these for grade 11 and 12
Gr. 11
chem: 91
Bio: 97
Physics: 95
Math: 94
English: 97

Gr. 12
Chem: 86
Physics: 86
Bio: 88
Math:92
English: 90

I did some calculations myself and i think IBCC will calculate these marks to be around 72% after deducting 20%. 
If i nail the SAT subject tests and get really good marks what do u think my chances are of getting into King Edward?
any opinion will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## sahernaqvi (Oct 9, 2012)

Honestly you have good marks, but King Edward is extremely competitive. There are several other good colleges in Pak like Allama Iqbal, Fatima Jinnah, Rawalpindi etc. You should apply to several and you will probably get in somewhere nice.


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

i'm thinking of retaking the 3 courses i got 80s in and boosting the mark up to high 90s. but i'm worried about whether or not that will decrease my chances of getting into KEU because some of the courses would be repeated..do the med colleges care about that?


----------



## sahernaqvi (Oct 9, 2012)

I think if the trancript of your school replaces your current marks with the new marks, the college would take the new marks. However Im not completely sure of this.


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

ok thnx for ur help! its a shame that IBCC takes off 20% for all the canadian students or else it would've been so much easier....


----------



## sunny3027 (Oct 15, 2012)

You have good marks, but its going to be a tough fight to be honest, especially due to the really high, and increasing merit. 
In grade 12, I had physics (92) chem(93) bio (95) eng (91) and could only get into nawazsharif through self finance (didn't do too great on SATs ) and Fatima Jinnah through PTAP. If you nail the SATs, you prob will get a chance to get into a good school, but king Edward will, tbh, prob be quite unlikely :s 

all the best!


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

do u think i'll have a better chance if i 3 courses with the marks n 80s n bost them up to high 90s....the 20% deduction thing for canadians is ridiculous. my parents are telling me to go to sargodha medical college and i think i will easily get in there as well but i'm very skeptical of that med school. it looks like its not all that developed..

- - - Updated - - -

are u currently attending a med school in pak? if so, then which one?? n u got into fatime jinah med school through PTAP? :!: what year was this?


----------



## sunny3027 (Oct 15, 2012)

redoing the courses might give you a better chance to get into some better schools, but KE will probably still be very very difficult, even impossible (since the 20% cut really butchers the chances for canadains). This year, the lowest merit that got into KE was 928 (and that was the 5th person on the list...two people above this person with higher merit preferred other schools). Plus the merit is increasing more and more every year.. :s

^ that is all referring to PTAP, as hec didnt post their list. 

Yes, I got into Fatima Jinnah through PTAP, and that is for this year, so i'll be starting in a few weeks.


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

do u think with these marks i have chance of getting into allama iqbal college?

- - - Updated - - -

and 928 wasn't that the merit only for PTAP...wouldn't it be different for HEC since HEC also includes sat scores n stuff

- - - Updated - - -

n if u don't mind me asking but how did u qualify for PTAP with those marks? for a canadian even a 95% average goes down to 76% n ends up being no where close to their merit


----------



## sunny3027 (Oct 15, 2012)

yes, those are the numbers for ptap, i have no idea about the merit for hec.

and oops, the marks i told you werent accurate, just realized half of them were my gr 12 marks and half gr 11  my gr 12 avg was 95.4%
i sent my transcripts and required documents to ibcc, and based on the equivalency they gave me, i qualified for ptap.


----------

